# Cranks??



## Fish78 (Sep 11, 2013)

I use crankbaits 90% of the time year round for bass, anyone do the same? Or am I the only crazy one?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

I pretty much throw one also just diffrent kinds but jigs are always a great bait to use year around 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a square bill tied on year round but I seem to best with it in early spring.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i use lipless cranks basically all year round because of their versatility


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I used to do the same when I first started getting serious about bass fishing about 10 years ago. It was not until my brother and I fished our first bass tournament that I learned the hard way that I needed to learn to do other techniques to meet the conditions of the day. That day we had a cold front moved through the night before and all the fishes were tight to cover and were not chasing baits. We spent 7 hours on the water and did not even get a hit of a crankbait. We tried different sizes,depths, and colors along with different cadence to no avail.

After that tournament I forced myself to learn how to use the jig, worm, and other techniques like drop-shotting. I even forced myself to learn to use crappie/panfish baits to catch finicky bass in high pressure or clear lakes.


----------



## Fish78 (Sep 11, 2013)

I actually did the same in a tournament this year... Only caught 2 keepers, but that has always been my go to. Need to try to perfect other techniques I suppose. Maybe I'll find a pond to practice the drop shot... Just to give me an easier feel for it as the lake can be brutal for newbies with the "ol" drop shot

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Fish78 said:


> I use crankbaits 90% of the time year round for bass, anyone do the same? Or am I the only crazy one?


I'm not tryin' to be a smart alec. But using the same lure year round for bass, is similar to using a pick-up line unsuccessfully on a woman, then turning to her friend that overheard, and trying it on her. To get consistent, an angler needs to adjust techniques.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> I'm not tryin' to be a smart alec. *But using the same lure year round for bass, * is similar to using a pick-up line unsuccessfully on a woman, then turning to her friend that overheard, and trying it on her. To get consistent, an angler needs to adjust techniques.


Unless you are using a Senko (in the color that can never be mentioned) and then you have a bait for every condition.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> I'm not tryin' to be a smart alec. But using the same lure year round for bass, is similar to using a pick-up line unsuccessfully on a woman, then turning to her friend that overheard, and trying it on her. To get consistent, an angler needs to adjust techniques.


I'm going to have to steal that quote from you. That's awesome, haha!


----------

